# SA - Elliston Eyre Peninsula



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

We have just got back from a couple of weeks at Elliston on the west coast of SA. This is our normal holiday destination but this was the first time I had been there with the yak. In the past I have fished from the beach and was looking forward to trying some areas a little further out. I spent most of my time fishing Waterloo bay and I was rewarded with garfish, tommies, snook, trevally, whiting, flathead and squid.

Some of the results and scenery.


































These two were new to me and were returned.


















Spent one day at anxious bay which resulted in a good haul of squid.










There were also some excellent little beaches.










This place would have to be a yakers paradise with its sheltered bay and many fishing opportunities.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like a great trip. The two new fish are blue throat wrasse and moonlighter I think.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice feed of whiting and squid.

Yep, Blue throat wrasse and moonlighter.


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

Well done float, put the time in & you get rewarded.  
I have put that on the list of places to fish thanks for the report.  
Cheers
Kym


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Good one Float  - great area and nice catch. Did you launch around in Anxious Bay (where the Abalone farms are) as well as Waterloo bay ?


----------



## simond (Feb 15, 2008)

Well done Float.
Nice bag of whiting  
I have fished Elliston a few years back on my way over to the Far West Coast & WA but didn't have the yak then.  
Have seen the dolfins hearding schools of salmon in the bay after a storm,great to watch the salmon jumping as they were chased. 
Have to put it on the list of places to revisit.

Cheers 
simon


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice Float, the SA west coast is a magical part of the world..


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks guys 
I did work out the blue throat wrasse but not the moonlighter.



simond said:


> Have seen the dolfins hearding schools of salmon in the bay after a storm,great to watch the salmon jumping as they were chased.


These didn't seem to be chasing anything just having a look and swimming around me, made my day after snapping a brand new graphite rod.



solatree said:


> Good one Float  - great area and nice catch. Did you launch around in Anxious Bay (where the Abalone farms are) as well as Waterloo bay ?


We stayed in the caravan park in the town so just a short walk up to the road to the boat ramp in Waterloo Bay. The day we went to anxious i took the yak on the car to the boat ramp there. This is where abalone farm and divers launch from.

A couple of more pics.










The surf break at blacks point with watergrove island in the background


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

those moonlighters are funny fish caught a few at arno bay on some whiting spots and at a secret spot at hallett cove
ive heard they are good eating but ive never bothered too small mostly tho the bigger ones do put up a reasonable fight for their size
the blue throat wrasse can also be eaten but again ive never bothered but they are very popular at the fish markets ive heard


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

That looks great Float. Another place to stick on the bucket list! Trouble is my bucket is turning into a rainwater tank. :lol:


----------



## harrip94 (Sep 30, 2009)

well done mate we jst had a holiday over that way (ceduna, elliston etc) only fished land based but managed a few fish. tried for tommies for ages although only managed 2. the paper was saying there goin nuts. really great spot over there. down on the rocks near salmon point in waterloo bay there is a lot of sweep there ;-) .


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

KG Whiting and squid...top shelf tucker and a great trip...well done!


----------



## brenton (Sep 1, 2009)

Great post and sounds like a killer trip.  
cheers brenton


----------



## bajstarbrd (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks like a nice piece of the world...and the fish are a bonus!


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

nice work mate.. Blue throaters are very good eating


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Surf fished off a beach near Elliston (dont know the name of the beach) The surf was breaking over our heads as we tried to scramble back up the beach after casting :lol: :shock: :lol: Got smashed a couple of times and no fish but had a ball and always wanted to go back. Nice pics and some good catches, well done.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

ELM said:


> Surf fished off a beach near Elliston (dont know the name of the beach)


Locks Well ?....great salmon beach - also get big tommies (herring) in the surf. Beaut spot. Big climb down - now with stairs.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

solatree said:


> ELM said:
> 
> 
> > Surf fished off a beach near Elliston (dont know the name of the beach)
> ...


Not sure if that is it, as I never knew the name, stairs=steep and it was certainly steep so that will do, thanks soltree.

Nice area all the same and would like to revisit.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Some pictures of Locks Well


----------



## Cricket (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice hall of fish mate. :lol:


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Id loveto fish Locks well in the hope if getting a 10lb salmon in the yak. Surf might make it hard though


----------



## harrip94 (Sep 30, 2009)

locks well is a great spot. the climb down and up is great
;-)


----------

